# [Wet Thumb Forum]-The last shot of my Asiatic Garden



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I hope your enjoy with it








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
http://aquatika.en.eresmas.com


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I hope your enjoy with it








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
http://aquatika.en.eresmas.com


----------



## Antonio Trías (Feb 4, 2004)

Where is my Glosso?









Nice display Xema


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi Antonio, you´re omnipresent....

Your glosso it was eaten by the marsilea of Mortadelo, I´m sorry, jeje








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
http://aquatika.en.eresmas.com


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Great tank Xema! If the driftwood branches were a bit larger it would be perfect.

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Beautiful! I really enjoy that aquarium, it's perfect for those Rasboras.


----------

